# ÁREA DE LAZER > Zona de Colecta >  Locais de Colecta

## Ricardo M. Rodrigues

Caros membros,

Apesar de estar agora a começar a aventura dos salgados, o empenho e dedicação começam já a afectar-me e nessa "onda" pretendo ajudar o máximo possível a comunidade e tudo aquilo que se relacione com os "salgados".

Pessoalmente defendo algumas "ideias", nem sempre consensuais, no que toca à "exploração" deste hobby. Uma dessas ideias é a "utilização sempre que possível de água natural nos nossos aquários".  
Esta convicção não se prende apenas com o factor monetário (o Sal está caro) mas sobretudo sobre ideias que defendo e que não irei extender aqui para não "entediar" este tópico.

Vamos ao que interessa:
Pretendo aqui divulgar os locais de recolha de água a nível nacional, criando assim uma espécie de base de dados. Para isso, os locais irão ser divulgados através do Google Earth (e neste post obviamente) e estarão disponíveis para todas as pessoas. Ao estar presente no Google Earth, torna mais acessível a localização dos locais e essencialmente, mostra mais especificamente o local das recolhas para que não se esteja frequentemente a perguntar se ó local é a 20 ou a 25 metros da rocha em forma de peixe depois do farol às ricas.
De vcs espero o contributo mais importante que é:
Divulgarem os vossos locais de recolha e sempre que possível darem informações sobre esses locais. As informações têm de ser "compatíveis" com o modelo já existente e que se encontra abaixo para amostra. Se não tiverem certeza de todas as informações, divulguem apenas as que se lembram.

Mais fácil que explicar é mostrar e por isso irei divulgar 3 ou 4 locais que servirão de teste.

A informação contida nos locais terá a seguinte forma:



> Local de recolha de água natural para a prática da aquariofilia.
> 
> Nº de Recolhas documentadas  5
> 
> Rating Geral 
> 4 peixinhos
> 
> 
> Rating Especifico
> ...



Para verem os locais têm de ter o Google Earth instalado e têm de "sacar" o ficheiro que possui as localizações.
Esse ficheiro será actualizado por mim o maior nº de vezes (possui data a indicar dia da actualização) que me seja possível. Sempre que exista uma actualização, basta "carregar" esse ficheiro e ficam com as localizações disponíveis.
Para carregar as localizações têm de descompactar o fcheiro e abrir o google earth. Depois clicam em "Ficheiro", "abrir" e escolham a pasta que descompactaram, depois seleccionem todas as localizações e "voilá", possuem os locais todos de recolha de água.


Espero as vossas opiniões e essencialmente o vosso contributo, pois sem ele, esta ferramenta não será possível.

Podem "sacar" o ficheiro de teste que possui as seguintes localizações:
Cabo Raso I
Portinho da Arrábida I
Forte da Barra - Aveiro
Granja - Vila Nova de Gaia
Sesimbra I

Após alguns problemas para colocar os ficheiros on-line decidi pelo Megaupload. Se souberem de melhores opções para colocar on-line este projecto, enviem-me PM para não Spammar este topico.

Link do Ficheiro AQUI


Cumps
R Rodrigues

----------


## Pedro Venancio

Rodrigues a ideia e fantastica mas ao tentar sacar o ficheiro apareceu isto:



Filename: Locais de Recolha 22nov2010.rar
File description: Locais de Recolha
File size: 3.17 KB
*The file you are trying to access is temporarily unavailable.*

----------


## Ricardo M. Rodrigues

> Rodrigues a ideia e fantastica mas ao tentar sacar o ficheiro apareceu isto:
> 
> 
> 
> Filename: Locais de Recolha 22nov2010.rar
> File description: Locais de Recolha
> File size: 3.17 KB
> *The file you are trying to access is temporarily unavailable.*


Já carreguei novamente o ficheiro com mais 2 locais.
Esse erro que te deu é normal ocorrer... para isso, basta insistir até dar.. é que o megaupload para quem não é "sócio" costuma ser "chato" em especial em horário "nobre".

Não se esqueçam de começar a classificar os locais, para que a informação possa ser mais completa.

Cumps
R Rodrigues

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Boas.

Podes usar o site box.net, é free e funciona sempre.

----------


## Ricardo M. Rodrigues

Caros,




> Novo LINK para download no fundo deste Post


hoje fiz um upgrade de modo a que a informação seja mais clara. Juntei tb mais um local de colecta com o contributo do JoaoCAlves.

Abaixo segue uma imagem da informação que podem encontrar em cada local. Por defeito e enquanto não existirem "colaborações" da vossa parte, o rating geral de todos os locais é de 3 peixinhos.
Os ratings especificos foram obtidos pelo conhecimento que eu tenho de cada um dos locais, no entanto aguardo ansiosamente os vossos contributos.



Podem fazer o download do ficheiro AQUI... são só 7Kb

Isto agora de inicio vai ter (espero eu) muitas actualizações, pelo que é necessário andar sempre a instalar o ficheiro mais recente... Agradeço a vossa paciência e em especial a vossa ajuda.

Cumps
RR

----------


## JoaoCAlves

eu no cabo raso não colectava aqui!!

aquilo é mesmo uma plataforma??? é só descer a bomba???

----------


## Ricardo M. Rodrigues

Pelo que me lembro essa zona é uma plataforma de cimento em cima de rocha e entra na água, pelo que é só colocar a bomba. O problema é que é mt perto do farol e costuma estar por lá a PM.

Penso que seja esse o local... vamos deixar que os habitues desses locais se pronunciem...

Já agora, qual o local no cabo raso onde costumas ir? vamos juntar mais locais, mas para isso preciso que o pessoal me ajude...

Houve já 13 pessoas que baixaram o ficheiro e no entanto para a sua "construção" apenas 1 membro deu "ideias"...
Eu não peço mt... apenas que me indiquem locais e/ou que avaliem os locais já disponíveis. Com bastantes dados acredito que possa ficar aqui "uma cena em grande".

Cumps
RR

----------


## JoaoCAlves

Eu colectava aqui no local do link. Deixava o carro atrás da casa, e mergulhava a bomba no ponto marcado. O prob é que o mau tempo partiu o chão todo, já não se chega lá de carro.

----------


## luisnunes

Ola
eu costumo ir muitas vezes ao cabo raso e a água tem boa qualidade.
Em relação a policia por la, nem vê-la.No verão quando a maré esta baixa e começa a subir consegue-se apanhar ermitas e nassarios.
Abraço e parabéns pelo tópico, foi uma ideia fantástica. :Pracima:

----------


## Ricardo M. Rodrigues

Obrigado João por mais esse contributo, irei junta-lo ao próximo upgrade... não o faço já, para não terem de andar sempre a sacar o ficheiro.

Luis, obrigado pelo teu comment.

Agradecia que nos locais que vcs têm conhecimento, face à ultima colheita que se lembrem classificassem de 1 a 5 em termos de:
Qualidade da agua
Acessos
Acessibilidade de recolha
Privacidade

se tiverem detectado problemas que os indiquem, bem como se tiverem feito testes à água.

Este é o tipo de ajuda que eu preciso, pois só assim consigo preencher correctamente cada "fichinha".

Seja como for, mt obrigado pelo osso contributo

----------


## Ricardo M. Rodrigues

Nova actualização, podem fazer o download *AQUI*

Os locais são os seguintes:
Cabo Mondego ICaloura, S. Miguel - AçoresGranja - Vila Nova de GaiaPraia AzulSesimbraCabo Raso IForte da Barra - AveiroPortinho da Arrábida IPraia do Norte - Viana do CasteloSesimbra II

Aguardo os vossos contributos para que a lista possa ir crescendo.

Cumps
RR

----------


## Filipe Lopes

boas. parabens pela ideia é muito boa, já fiz o download mas não consigo abrir os ficheiros.. agradeço ajuda obrigado

----------


## Ricardo M. Rodrigues

Boas,

no 1º post tenho lá as "instruções".

1º tens de ter o google earth instalado
2º tens de ter o ficheiro descompactado, ou seja ficas com uma pasta com vários ficheiros lá dentro
3º abres o google earth e clicas em "Ficheiro", "abrir" e escolhe a pasta que descompactas-te, depois seleccionas todas os ficheiros dessa pasta e clicas em abrir e "voilá", fica feito.


se não conseguires envia-me PM com o teu mail.

Edit: não te esqueças de sacar o ficheiro mais recente



cumps
RR

----------


## Filipe Lopes

que grande noob, desculpa não ter lido com atenção. ja percebi obrigado e continua o bom trabalho :Pracima:

----------


## fabianomoser

Boas Ricardo e pessoal,

Realmente aqui uma ferramenta útil!
Tá muito bem feito Ricardo, agora posso dar uma sugestão?

O link pode ficar hospedado no Google, bastando o pessoal criar uma hiperligação no Google Earth apontando para a localização do ficheiro, assim quando houver um ficheiro mais atualizado basta enviá-lo para o Google e todos quando abrirem terão a versão mais atualizada.

Fiz um teste, publiquei os locais num único KMZ e se quiserem testar é só seguir os passos:

 No Google Earth escolher:
    - Adicionar Ligação de Rede
    - Preencher com o link (Use Ctrl+C e Ctrl+V: 
https://docs.google.com/uc?id=0B35WN...download&hl=en

E se quiserem colar a descrição:

===========================
Coleta de Água - Aquariofilia Marinha

Locais para coleta de água para Aquariofilia Marinha em Portugal.

Colaboração para o REEFORUM.NET
===========================



Agora toda vez que abrirem o Google Earth ele vai buscar o LINK automaticamente.
Podem observar que o ícone do KMZ passa a ser uma pasta com uma linha e uma bolinha ao centro (alusão a uma ligação a rede), agora é só expandir para ter todos os locais.

Este exemplo está no meu Google Docs, é uma questão de combinarem quem vai fazer o "host" do ficheiro, partilhar o link e todos termos sempre a mesma versão sem precisar fazer download todas as vezes!

 :SbOk: 

Espero ter ajudado,

Abraço,
Fabiano Moser

----------


## Ricardo M. Rodrigues

Boas Fabiano...

por acaso andava já a ver se existia alguma solução sem ser por hospedagem por host, no entanto tenho já espaço on-line disponível e por isso entretanto vou actualizar com mais uns locais de colecta e ai vai ser já uma edição sem ser necessário download.


Obrigado pelo teu coment
Abr
RR

----------

